

Argentina, Brazil agree on cyber-defense alliance against US espionage - peterkelly
http://rt.com/news/brazil-argentina-cyber-defense-879/

======
just_testing
Let's see what happens, but, as a brazilian, I think the encounter will result
in absolutely nothing.

The current state of brazilian government's cyber security is a joke.
Brazilian army actually made a phone with cryptography, which the president
and her ministers just refused to use.

The response the telecom ministry gave to the wiretapping scandal of the
e-mails was to ask for the brazilian mail to make a secure e-mail system,
stating: "if they have been safely delivering mail for 350 years, they surely
are to be trusted making a e-mail system".

As a sidenote, there is very few data security in the brazilian governemt,
with a call to a friend who is a junior analyst in a bureau of statistics I
can get a list of ALL brazilians sorted by the local equivalent of the Social
Security Number. No access logs whatsoever.

I hear some departments actually implemented decent security, but the current
state of affairs is a total mess.

~~~
brcrth
Also, don't forget corruption.

~~~
just_testing
You're completely right. I totally forgot adding corruption in the analysis.
Sorry.

------
fiatmoney
Counter-balancing [1] sucks, doesn't it? It's a totally predictable
consequence of plays for hegemony.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balancing_%28international_rela...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balancing_%28international_relations%29)

------
spetsnaz
Great news, gotta see what is going to happen after this announcement.

------
wslh
The issue is: the top security experts work for non Argentinian companies and
the government salaries can't compete with them.

